# My vintage Singer



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

About 10 years ago, our nephew decided he wanted his new wife to learn to sew. So my MIL gave her a sewing machine. The problem was, she didn't want to learn to sew. She gave the machine to my daughter and told her she could trash it. My daughter is like me and would never do that. We both have a love for crafts. Anyway, my daughter brought the machine to me. It is in a sewing cabinet. I never looked at it, but have used it as a sewing table for the past 8 years.

Last week I was having some trouble with my basic Janome machine while making a shirt for dh. I decided to see what I had. I was quite pleased to find a Singer 328K in excellent condition. My dh found a manual for it on the net that I downloaded. I oiled and greased it. It is now sewing like a dream. I finished the shirt. I also got my Janome working again. I guess it just needed greasing. This machine has cams for different stitches. I haven't tried any of those yet, as I am waiting for an all purpose throat plate to come that I ordered for it. It only has a straight stitch throat plate. Anyway, I thought I'd share my good find with you all.
Here it is. Isn't it a beauty?








Winona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice looking machine. I remember when Singer was "THE" name in sewing machines, and that one looks as if it's from that timeframe.

Now you have two machines that work (you do know they multiply after the first two don't you?)

Angie


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

What a beautiful machine! It must be from the fifties...my mom has an old Pfaff that looks similar in style.


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

I love those old Singers! I have a 401A that I use all the time. It just 'sings' to me.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

wilkie,

I have an entire choir of 401's with a 431G in the mix... they all sing! I love mine too.


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Not sure where I'd be without my 401A Singer! It belonged to my ex's grandmother & she had a small sewing shop way back in the 50's. It's a wonderful work horse & takes alot of punishment! Here's to the vintage machines! :clap:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I spent $50 at a pawn shop as my first large purchase when I moved to Colorado in 1971. It's a brown one, the back says 1949 (older than me). I didn't even have a car so I took a cab home to carry it. It's still the machine I use, made more quilts than I can count. Just bought a walking foot for it and have now even quilted with it. I do have another...red head Singer treddle...paid $25 for it in the midwest and it is wonderful, too.


----------

